# How do you guys test your work? Also, I'm talking to a smith to start making saya nomi. Interested?



## mlau (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi guys!

I'm still re-handling my friend's deba, but I think that I've caught the bug.
It's a lot of fun (but I really wish I had a sander).

I will be dressing up a Santoku or Kataba as a very belated wedding present for my cousin. She and her husband are good people, but were hit very hard by the economy. Currently, they're living on his meagre income, and they have a 2 year old running around. She's expressed interest in a knife (something about Santokus seem to attract ladies that don't cook too much) as hers is a dull POS.

Thing is, her hands are way smaller than mine, and she's a full head shorter.
Am I over complicating this?

How do you guys test out your work?
I've been compiling a list of chefs in the area with different builds, handedness, cooking styles, and such to maybe test my work in the future. I'm thinking of loaning out my "projects" for a week or so.


For something different, I've asked Stu from toolsfromjapan.com to ask Koyamaichi to make saya-carving chisels specifically for kitchen knives. Koyama-san is highly regarded by woodworkers across Japan for his white steel chisels.

I'd also asked the famous smith Konobu, but he has cancer and can't do it. I haven't the heart to ask him.

Anyone else interested? 

I'm not sure if more volume will result in a lower cost. I just know that my alternative is to make some chisels out of w1 steel and get banned from the kitchen for life. I'm much rather buy it from Koyama if it's under $100 usd.


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 21, 2015)

buy some cheap chisels in various shapes and sizes from any local shop and give it a go just to try it out

spend the rest on getting some exiting wood


----------



## mlau (Jul 25, 2015)

I sort of went the opposite direction--very boring wood (quartersawn basswood or poplar), and great chisels.
I want to make saya that can be abused.

As a side note, I may be able to get some unusual wood from Japan once my rehandle project is done.
My chef friend has an uncle who is a temple carpenter.


----------

